

Show HN: Artist's Patron – Get monthly art delivered - dotsam
http://patron.smch.me/

======
dotsam
Do you love art? Subscribe to an artist's patron plan and get original art by
them delivered to your door every month.

This is a MVP for an idea I'd like your opinions on. At the moment it just has
one artist -- me -- but if there is any interest, I would like to work this up
as a platform for artists to sell their own work and support their studies.

Thanks!

